# Mobile Devices Will Outnumber People by 2017



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> By the time 2017 rolls around, the machines will well and truly have taken over, with analysts predicting that 6.6 billion mobile phones will be in use by that time and adding in tablets, mobile devices will outnumber people on the planet.


Here


----------

